
Holographic acoustic elements for manipulation of levitated objects - kafkaesq
http://www.nature.com/ncomms/2015/151027/ncomms9661/full/ncomms9661.html
======
kafkaesq
BBC writeup: 'Tractor beam' grabs beads with sound waves

[http://www.bbc.com/news/science-
environment-34647921](http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-34647921)

